# Business Card Question



## stillsoawesome (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi everyone!
I feel a little guilty asking this question as I havn't been on these forms for a long time now (although I still buy mac all the time!) I figured this would be the best place to come for advice though. 

Recently I had the opportunity to do the makeup for a magazine photo shoot and it was the first time I had ever done any professional makeup. I'm a student studying fashion now but it sort of got me thinking that since I enjoyed it so much maybe I should start spending more of my time with makeup... 

I guess one of the first things I need to do is work on creating some professional looking freelance business cards and I'm not sure where to start. Anyone who has any suggestions on what information is usually included besides name and basic contact info please let me know... Is it customary to put the type of makeup you're most interested/experienced in? (like bridal, portrait, editorial, etc?) 

I'm also figuring it makes sense to apply to the MACPro program so I can build my kit up a bit. Hopefully my business card and the page from the magazine with the credit will be enough... although it is only medium sized photo. I'm not sure how strict they are with that because I have no real professional training certificate or such. 

Anyway, any suggestions  or opinions are greatly appreciated... thank you!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 24, 2007)

It would be a good idea to list what type of make up you do because people get millions of cards a day and if you aren't a little detailed, it might get thrown out. ex. Make Up by Mary.. 555-5555.. see somethng.. but if you have something like bridal, make overs, theather, it gives the person an idea of what type of work to call you and instead of guessing what you might do.

I enjoy being apart of the MAC Pro program. It allows you to take classes and speak with industry professional. Although some here might disagree, it doesn't hurt to be apart of the program. But also look into other classes that are given in your area. Network is the key to having a successful business.


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 24, 2007)

thank you very much niki!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 24, 2007)

Anytime hun! Take your time with the design of your card so it can stand out.


----------



## simplyeloquence (Apr 5, 2008)

vistaprint.com has 500 business cards of ur choice, you write whatever you want and they offer backgrounds and an option to upload your own design all for 60 USD


----------

